
Not just the browser: why buying Opera makes sense for Facebook - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/business/2012/05/not-just-the-browser-why-buying-opera-makes-sense-for-facebook/
======
novum
A commenter noted on a previous thread that Opera owns fastmail.fm - I had no
idea. I've been very happy with fastmail since migrating away from GMail
earlier this year — I bought 5 full years' worth of custom domain service just
a week into my trial — but suffice it to say I will immediately cancel my
account should Facebook acquire them.

I am not looking forward to (another) batch of research and email migration.
Rackspace mail looks worth a try though.

~~~
whichdan
Rackspace Mail is nice, but I found the interface and features a little
lacking. FastMail is extremely useful when dealing with several email accounts
filing into multiple folders with multiple personalities. The new beta
interface has some sleek JS and threaded messages, which puts it on par with
GMail. I also trust Opera enough not to meddle with FastMail, and there
haven't been any problems with the merger.

That said, I'm also not keen on Facebook owning them, but I will most likely
stay unless Facebook starts trying to integrate with FastMail or something
ridiculous like that. 90% of the people I email use GMail, so its not like
I'll ever be completely free of Facebook or Google anyway.

If you only have one email account and/or use a desktop client, the choice
gets a lot easier.

